# What do penturners do for a hobby?



## Texatdurango (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sitting here enjoying my morning coffee thinking about a question I read the other day... "Where does the white go when snow melts?".  I invested half an hour on that one  so figured it was time to move on to another thought when I got to thinking about what people do in their spare time.  I enjoy every moment spent in my shop and don't consider any of it "work" but it seems that the majority here on the forum make pens as a business, some grinding out long hours to meet deadlines, shows, etc.

So my question is...What do all you "professional" pen turners do for a relaxing hobby?


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, George, I'm not a professional, but this article was just published about me and one of the things I've enjoyed for years...

http://capital.villagesoup.com/Community/story.cfm?storyID=154583


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cool, Roger!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am relaxed when im shooting. Something about being out back, nobody around, and just taking aim and shooting at my steel targets relaxes me. The more you do it, the more you enjoy it. Its not too much unlike turning pens. The more we do it, the better we get.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 19, 2009)

What makes you think that those of us that do Shows, and make deadlines are not enjoying what we do. Granted the excitement is a different excitement, now we get excited about finding a new venue to sell our "hobby-works" at. I still go out to the shop for relaxation and consider pen turning a hobby that also makes MONEY so my new terminology "Hobby-Works" fits me. Are their others out there that do shows that still consider pen turning relaxing?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 19, 2009)

I play World of Warcraft and take college classes as a hobby, lol.  Of course I also work 2 full time jobs so not sure how much of hobby they are.


----------



## xmaddchillx (Apr 19, 2009)

I work all the time plus take night classes.. so turning is my hobby i guess lol. Oh, and online poker takes up any other free time


----------



## juteck (Apr 19, 2009)

Turning is still a hobby, but aside from that, geocaching, family camping, yardwork, home renovation projects.......


----------



## Tn-Steve (Apr 19, 2009)

I bicycle (love to load up my recumbent bike and go for a 2-3 day trip camping out).  

Steve


----------



## markgum (Apr 19, 2009)

between SWMBO and kids, and work,,, I guess work would be the hobby.. :biggrin:


----------



## gomeral (Apr 19, 2009)

markgum said:


> between SWMBO and kids, and work,,, I guess work would be the hobby.. :biggrin:



Ha!  I have to agree, sometimes it feels that's the way it is.

For me, though, woodworking is the hobby.  With Connor's birth, I've lost a lot of time in the workshop, so the pens take up most of my woodworking time.  However, I just cleaned up the shop yesterday and am planning on expanding it a bit so I can start making some shop cabinets/etc.

Outside of woodworking, though, I guess checking IAP is a hobby...right?  :tongue:



daniel


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 19, 2009)

So am I the only one that thinks penturning is an 'obsession'


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 19, 2009)

When not pen turning I repair and restore old furniture and then if it needs it I reupholster it.  I also repair things for friends.  Recently I have begun to restore Atomic expresso machines.  They come from Italy and work on the stove top or even better, a camp stove.  I have had mine for over 30 years. It is lots of fun.  I also work on cars, especially my oldest daughter's.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Apr 19, 2009)

I used to shoot a lot of skeet. I've moved and the local gun club, although they have a skeet field, never seems to be open. I also enjoy online poker.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 19, 2009)

When I'm not making turning tools or actually turning a pen or bowl, I guess my hobby is building Volkswagen's, I've got a 70 Baja body setting on a 74 IRS pan with about 95hp and the other day a 1971 sedan followed me home from the Doctor, I had to get the neighbors sons to get it off my trailer <LOL> it will be a  Cal Style Low Rider for my wife. I've been talking to a farmer that has a 67 Micro busin a field, he might be willing to sell, I have to find some place to put it though.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is all hobby for me. I usually get into the shop about once a week, usually
on Sundays. My shop is about 15 miles from home, so I don't get a chance to
go during the week unless I'm driving through that town and I can sneak in for
a few minutes..


----------



## great12b4ever (Apr 19, 2009)

Riding the Harley! What else is worth my valuable time besides, eating, sleeping, aggravating LOML, and picking at the cats, other than woodworking and woodturning? :RockOn::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 20, 2009)

Another dubhead here. My current baby is my 78 bus. Did the interior all myself last year, plan on body and paint this  year. If the dayjob situation improves I may build the stock 2.0 T4 engine into a 2.2.


----------



## Rodger Bagwell (Apr 20, 2009)

I just go to work to get away...lol  or try to go fishing


----------



## theartist07 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well as for me i don't consider myself a professional at anything. Pen turning was just something i wanted to try, after making my first pen i wanted to make another and so on. But i also paint, i do oil paintings, mush like the late Bob Ross. When i get a vision of a place in my mind i head for the canvas, once i get started it's like i leave where i am and i'm standing right in front of what i'm painting; if that makes any scense to anyone. Now what could be more relaxing than to be taken away from all the everyday hassles of life and be painting a world all your own, it may be a sun set,waterfall or whatever but it sure works for me. And by the way, i also sell paintings to. I play the guitar which is relaxing, i use to play in nightclubs in the 70's and 80's but that was more like work.

just some hobbies i have,

jim


----------



## artistwood (Apr 20, 2009)

wood canoe, street legal sandrail, sculpting, making my intarsia stuff, working on my truck, making walking staffs, harassing the cats, rebuilding 2 rototillers and 3 garden tractors, fixing stuff around the house, turning pens and if i get enough time.......full time factory job......and as to where does the white of the snow go when it melts...........oh great...another pointless point to ponder....LOL!


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 20, 2009)

Now with my wife retired and no schedules, we are starting to travel. We have trips to Shawnee, OK and KC coming up this month. Next month a drive to the Hudson Valley in NY. Following that we are gonna trailer our boat to the FL Keys for 2-3 weeks of fishing for Tarpon and Snook. Then in the Fall, it's trips to visit old friends in Costa Rica, Venezuela, and Peru. Our hobbies now are traveling, fishing and working on my Bonsai trees. Hardly leaves much time for penturning but that's in there somewhere.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 20, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> What makes you think that those of us that do Shows, and make deadlines are not enjoying what we do. Granted the excitement is a different excitement, now we get excited about finding a new venue to sell our "hobby-works" at. I still go out to the shop for relaxation and consider pen turning a hobby that also makes MONEY so my new terminology "Hobby-Works" fits me. Are their others out there that do shows that still consider pen turning relaxing?



I'm not exclusively a pen turner, but there's not much else that I enjoy as much as I do spinning wood on my lathe.  I like to make a little money at it, but I think I would turn whether I do or not.


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 20, 2009)

I wish I knew what has happened to me?!?!  Since back surgery in Aug. I have become quite the couchpotato:frown: Seems I can't get motivated to do anything but spend time with my grandkids (gained 3 since surgery:smile-big.  I cruise around IAP, ebay and spend time with gk.  I do laundry, straighten house, dishes and spend time with gk.  take care of LOML, 4 dogs, 7 cats and spend time with gk.......now, what was the question


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 20, 2009)

For me, pen making is one of several hobbies.  I also tie flies and fly fish (I live on a 50 acre lake), I do other woodworking projects as well as gardening.  Then there's the kids and grandchildren which is not a hobby but loads of fun and oh yeah my job has to fit in there somewhere as well. 

Jim Smith


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 20, 2009)

Jim Smith said:


> For me, pen making is one of several hobbies.


So you're saying your hobby is to collect hobbies?

:wink:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 20, 2009)

bitshird said:


> When I'm not making turning tools or actually turning a pen or bowl, I guess my hobby is building Volkswagen's, I've got a 70 Baja body setting on a 74 IRS pan with about 95hp and the other day a 1971 sedan followed me home from the Doctor, I had to get the neighbors sons to get it off my trailer <LOL> it will be a  Cal Style Low Rider for my wife. I've been talking to a farmer that has a 67 Micro busin a field, he might be willing to sell, I have to find some place to put it though.



Cool. I did VWs for a while, myself. Had 2 different buses, both split window. Several bugs, a squareback, fastback. Last one was a '63. Had it lowered, dash filled and ready to paint when someone pulled out in front of me. That was about 20 years ago. Been thinking of getting another someday.....
For fun now.........building, or thinking about building my next wonder widget


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 20, 2009)

Paul in OKC said:


> Been thinking of getting another someday.....



Don't think too long. With this down economy there are some deals. Now that ACVWs are considered collector cars, the values have been skyrocketing. As soon as the economy picks up they'll be stupid expensive.

I bought my 78 bus a few years ago for $3k. I've had offers up to $8k for it. As soon as the mortgage meltdown started I stopped getting offers. Sigh.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 20, 2009)

My second passion is bowfishing.  I have a boat with bright light and a generator.  We go out at night and shoot fish with a bow and arrow.  Lots of Talapia here in Central Texas that we can shoot.  They eat real good too!  I hold the Bowfishing World Record for Plecostomous (algea eaters in fish aquariums).  They were released into our lakes and rivers and have no real predators.  They destroy the river bank with borrowing for dens and reproduce like crazy.


----------



## RichB (Apr 20, 2009)

I enjoy several things.  Gardening, Golf, Camping, Penturning in the basement shop, Music,  I play a few instruments.  And just plain retirement.  I have a steel lathe with the mini wood lathe along with several tools.  Being a former Die Maker the steel lathe is the best.  Wood is more of a challenge because it cracks and moves a lot more then steel.


----------



## rherrell (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been playing guitar since I was eight years old so when I'm not in the shop I love to sit down and play for my own enjoyment. I can play for hours on end and it takes my mind off EVERYTHING!:wink:


----------



## sbell111 (Apr 20, 2009)

juteck said:


> Turning is still a hobby, but aside from that, geocaching, family camping, yardwork, home renovation projects.......


I also enjoy geocaching.  Also, I like to tinker with my Allante and Cathy & I like to visit Disney World as often as possible, usually three to five times per year.

Lately, however, our primary 'hobby' has been preparing for the new baby.


----------



## BobBurt (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish.....Big Fish, Pacific Salmon


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 22, 2009)

Golf,  target shooting, rifles and handguns, skeet every now and then, Golf, bowling, Golf, Napping, smoking cigars, did I mention golf


----------



## TBone (Apr 22, 2009)

Golf, shooting and some hunting.  But in the spring sometimes golf takes more time than penturning.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 22, 2009)

Well I'm basically obsessed with pens. I have several staples that tend to sell, but for me, the hobby part is trying all the new stuff. Casting, laminations, dyeing, and so on. I sell what people have paid for, but the hobby part is making things that haven't sold yet, so I try new techniques and then list them to eventually sell. Oh, and I religiously check IAP, I guess that's my biggest 'hobby'. 

I'm also currently making long bows. I completed my first one which was a total FLOP, but it's part of the learning process. I like archery and of course shooting, but the range is pretty far for me. The hobbies I have really consist of other types of wood working like the bows, turning bowls, etc.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 22, 2009)

I started out scrollsawing and always will have that as my main hobby. But also like shooting billiards. Not much time for more than that. 5 more years to go and will have alot more free time hopefully. Retirement is around the corner.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well,
This question doesn't really apply to me, as turning pens is sometimes the only physical exercise I can get, when I'm in pain.  That and cutting blanks for sale are my spare time activities.  When I'm really feeling good, I get into my veneering shop in hopes to start building veneered furniture.  It's been 6 months since that's happened though.
Rob


----------



## chriselle (Apr 23, 2009)

I build guitar amps like these as a side,side,,side business and play in couple bands that gig a couple times a month.  We have a pretty nice recording studio and tend to spend a lot of time hanging out there.















Sorry for taking up all the bandwidth..:biggrin:

A few of the many others..
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r107/candhh/IMG_6420.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r107/candhh/IMG_5538.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r107/candhh/dlite2.jpg
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r107/candhh/Overtone3.jpg


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 27, 2009)

My spare time these days is pretty much taken up with family. But we all have similar interests. We've been spending a fair amount of time at the shooting range and I'm teaching my oldest grandson to shoot rifles and pistols. May take him to an Appleseed this summer. Plus there's a trap/skeet range next door to my subdivision that has rekindled my shotshell fever.

And, like Anthony, I too enjoy the ocassional fine cigar... my brother's fault... he started selling them.


----------



## neurotictim (May 1, 2009)

chriselle said:


> I build guitar amps like these as a side,side,,side business and play in couple bands that gig a couple times a month.  We have a pretty nice recording studio and tend to spend a lot of time hanging out there.



That's very cool.

I've been playing the bass guitar for something on the order of 15 years now, it takes my mind away from pretty much everything.  I live and breathe music.

I actually started turning as a way to buff my woodworking skills prior to starting to build my own bass.


----------



## chriselle (May 1, 2009)

neurotictim said:


> That's very cool.
> 
> I've been playing the bass guitar for something on the order of 15 years now, it takes my mind away from pretty much everything.  I live and breathe music.
> 
> I actually started turning as a way to buff my woodworking skills prior to starting to build my own bass.



Have you built the bass yet?  I built a tele and strat a few years ago.  The tele is from ash and the strat is mahogany...both guitars turned out exceptionally well and I still use them today.  In fact, many nice guitars have come and gone but these two seem to stay with me.


----------



## MattDaddy (May 1, 2009)

I am an Advertising Exec who turns pens as a hobby - but am actually in the process of launching it as a side business for pens and custom cards/note pads - Script Craft.  It will still be a hobby - as I have to be able to enjoy it for the pens to turn out well.  I'm convinced that the best works of art occur not by assembly line, but when we artists do this because we love and enjoy the creation part.  The plan is for the professional hobby to help pay for supplies and my Porsche payment.

As summer approaches, I have already spent more of my time biking, playing tennis, boating and getting ready for the camping/RV season.


----------



## neurotictim (May 1, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Have you built the bass yet?  I built a tele and strat a few years ago.  The tele is from ash and the strat is mahogany...both guitars turned out exceptionally well and I still use them today.  In fact, many nice guitars have come and gone but these two seem to stay with me.



Not yet - still scared of the neck, mostly, and trying to find the $$ for the power tools.  I'm patient, and want to make sure I do it right the first time...

Unlike my pens...


----------



## chriselle (May 1, 2009)

neurotictim said:


> Not yet - still scared of the neck, mostly, and trying to find the $$ for the power tools.  I'm patient, and want to make sure I do it right the first time...
> 
> Unlike my pens...



You're going to build a neck..??  Good on ya.  I leave that part for the CNC's.


----------



## neurotictim (May 1, 2009)

Ha - No CNC for me.  I'm on another bass-specific forum, and after watching thread after thread, I decided I needed to do this...  At some point...  

Just gotta get my woodworking skills up to par before I go wasting a ton of expensive woods.


----------



## Jgrden (May 1, 2009)

My hobby is my SSR. Either upgrading, personlizing it or going on road trips. SSR is a Chevrolet Retro truck with a big V-8.


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 2, 2009)

Lets see....

I do a lot of stuff in my spare time, School pretty much covers it though, still working on the M.S. in Technology Management.

I also play a lot of games, I work in the games industry though so I call it research.

Movies, graphic design, music (Have played bass now for 19 years), painting miniatures, reading, figuring out how things work, lots of stuff.


----------



## neurotictim (May 2, 2009)

Josh Gertz said:


> Movies, graphic design, *music (Have played bass now for 19 years),* painting miniatures, reading, figuring out how things work, lots of stuff.



Are you on TalkBass?  My handle over there is the same as here.


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 2, 2009)

neurotictim said:


> Are you on TalkBass?  My handle over there is the same as here.



No I am not, sad to say that since moving to AZ to finish my degrees in 2003 I haven't really played all that much. I have a '92 5-String Fender Jazz...natural finish, '94 Yamaha 4-string fretless and a '92 Ovation Acoustic-Electric 5-String.


----------



## intillzah (May 2, 2009)

I have a motorcycle I just got here 2 weeks ago that I plan on restoring, other than my Mustang and yard work.  

I guess that getting to know my daughter before she goes off to college counts???


----------



## Sabaharr (May 2, 2009)

I guess for me it would be geocaching, photography (I do model portfolios for free, just give them a CD of all the shots to print up what they want), and riding my custom German built trike. Between 40 to 70 hours a week at work, all that other stuff, and penturning I manage to find time to make wine. I have 6 gallons of Cabernet Sovignon ready for the bottle and juice to start 6 more gallons of Pinot Noir when the jug is empty. I am currently cultivating blackberries and blueberries to make some fruit wines with one day if I can grow enough.


----------



## NascarBowl (May 22, 2009)

Besides penturning, my hobbies or passions are ridin my Harley and bowling. I bowl in as many tournaments as possible. Going to Las Vegas in July to bowl in the USBC National Championships, looking forward to that. Also, enjoy gardening.


----------

